# Bellafire Farm - Latifa's kidding thread due 2/17



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

This is our little Latifa... this will be her 2nd kidding... She had a beautiful udder last year as a FF, but she was crazy balistic on the milk stand and therefore could not be on the show string (ONLY reason why she is now for sale! Don't have room to keep non-show goats.) Anyway... she's a doll, would have made a great show girl, but alas she doesn't want co-operate. :GAAH: 

So after she kids, she will find a new home...  

She is bred to my Goldenbrook Farms Rosasharn buck "Fireworks", whom I've just gotten LOTS more info about and his siblings are just doing stellar in the show rings back east. 
Latifa was also sono'd at the local Vet College w/twins, saw both heartbeats  

Here's a pic of her out on our daily walks in October ... and her udder pics from last kidding... I'd love to hear any input on her udder pics...positives and negatives too! Please!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Shes very pretty!


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

Trying to find a better pic of her....


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Very Pretty, and nice looking udder


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

She's a beauty!!

Her udder looks great too....too bad she was so unruly for you!


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

Latifa kidded perfectly... her 2nd kidding... both kiddings were right on time and both at 6-6:30pm ! So precise!! LOL!

This time she gifted us with GORGEOUS twin GIRLS!! :kidred: :kidred: 

They are SO adorable and SO beautiful!
One is a pretty big girl with beautiful blue eyes, and her sister is a sweet little lovebug just COVERED in moonspots! She is beyone FLASHY!
Both kids are So Super Sweet! 
Pics to follow....


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

OH HOW COOL!!!
CONGRATS!!

So....bring me the moonyspots please


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations!! I'm betting that Latifas udder is even better this time around!


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

pics! Babies for sale to good homes after weaning....


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

GORGEOUS!!


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

Serious moonspots and blue eyes curtesy of my wonderful handsome fellow Fireworks! If you want moonspots, then he's THE MAN! LOL!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

I LOVE THE MOOOOOONYSPOTS!!!!

Wanna bring her to me?? hehehehe

Congrats, they are super duper cute!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awwww they are adorable! I LOVE the moonspots! OMG too cute! Congrats on such beautiful kids!


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Gorgeous! I am in love with moonspots...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Momma and babies are very beautiful...congrats on the new kiddo's.... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------

